# 385 an einem Nachmittag....abzocke? JA! WARNUNG!



## SpontanKeinPlan (25 Dezember 2009)

also ich wünsche euch erst mal frohe weihnachten

vielleicht ist der fall hier schon bekannt aber ich poste es trotzdem zur vorsicht mal als warnung

daher ich viel zeit hab dachte ich mir mal ich surf etwas bei youtube rum, ich glaub jeder macht das mal wenn er viel zeit/ langeweile hat

dann bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen
angeblich kann man 385 an einem nachmittag machen... 
wow dachte ich toll!
hab mir dazu folgendes wieder angeschaut:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoiZ9i8r0-I"]YouTube- 385 an einem Nachmittag[/ame]

hört sich gut an
und geld stinkt bekanntlich nicht und geld brauch man immer irgendwie, doch irgendwas in mir hat mich gewarnt davor ... wahrscheinlich war es der gesunde menschenverstand...

ich hab mir das video mehrmals angeschaut und es kamen irgendwie immer mehr zweifel auf
auch die kommentare sind durchweg positiv, angeblich gewinnt jeder geld und alles sind glücklich mit ihren gewinn und kaufen sich dies und das neu...

doch dann hab ich mir wie gesagt das video ein paar mal hintereinander angeschaut und musste folgendes festellen
- wieso zeigt der typ sich im internet? bzw. warum zeigt er ein bild von sich?
- wieso sagt er das er nach luxemburg ausgewandert ist und deutscher ist?
- wieso darf man das video nicht bewerten?
- wieso macht er den trick öffentlich? 
hätte bill gates das damals gemacht hätte er heute wahrscheinlich nicht mal 1 mio auf seinen konto... also warum macht der typ das im video öffentlich?
und da hats BING! gemacht

natürlich, ich also einen sachlichen aber auch sehr kritischen kommentar geschrieben und siehe da, der kommentar muss erst genehmigt/ freigeschaltet werden...
und da hats wieder BING! gemacht
warum nur durchweg positive kommentare dort zu lesen sind.... natürlich weil die kommentare die auf den indirekten betrug ansprechen werden erst gar nicht die weite welt des youtube netzwerks erblicken

also habe ich den typ mal eine private nachricht geschrieben



> *NACHRICHT:*
> 
> hallo
> zeig mir mal einen scheck vom casino!
> ...




man beachte seinen ziemlich aggresiven sprachgebrauch^^
so also benimmt sich ein guter samariter der den leuten die brieftaschen füllt und nichts dafür verlangt!

jetzt vor kurzen ist noch ein tolles kommentar aufgetaucht:
psyched94 (vor 2 Tagen)   
Antworten | Spam 
mein großer bruder (24) hats für mich ausprobiert...jetzt hab ich nen neuen laptop 
DANKEDANKEDANKE einfach genial!

wenn man aber mal auf das profil von den psyched94 geht erkennt man sofort das der jennige sich vor kurzen angemeldet hat Beitritt: 16. Dezember 2009
er ist der erste der angeblich einen zahlungseingang bekommen hat bzw. sein gewinn bekommen hat

aber was noch viel viel schlimmer ist und was mich beunruhigt das video hat schon 137.843 Aufrufe
man kann sagen jeder 3te der sich das video angeguckt hat ist drauf reingefallen

auch die casinos die angeblich geld verschenken sind beides die gleichen

meine vermutung ist, das niemand aber auch niemand geld bekommen hat
jedoch er genügend geld bekommen hat und seine opfer übers youtube sucht und ihnen geld aus der tasche zieht mit angeblichen leichten gewinnen

so ich wollte euch davor mal warnen


----------



## dead_against (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 385 an einem Nachmittag....abzocke? JA! WARNUNG!*

...das ist das "Martingale System" ist ein bekanntes System, von Betrug kann man hier nicht unbedingt sprechen.

einfach mal googeln und informieren......das System ist nicht Lückenlos!


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 385 an einem Nachmittag....abzocke? JA! WARNUNG!*

Aber es ist und bleibt nunmal illegales Glücksspiel in Deutschland.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Dezember 2009)

*Schlepper für Online-Casinos*

Hallo zusammen!

Hinter Beiträgen wie dem im Initialbeitrag genanneten stecken einfach Schlepper für Online-Casinos. Es gibt für Neuanmeldungen recht hohe Provisionen von den Casinobetreibern. Den Schleppern ist es völlig egal, ob ihre Opfer gewinnen oder verlieren, Hauptsache sie melden sich an. Das Martingalespiel funktioniert natürlich nicht, wie Mathematiker auch recht anschaulich beweisen können, daher empfinde ich solche Empfehlungen durchaus als Betrug (im umgangssprachlichen Sinn). Es gibt nur ein einziges System mit dem man Glücksspiele überlisten kann, nämlich einfach kein Geld zu setzen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## AntiSpammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: 385 an einem Nachmittag....abzocke? JA! WARNUNG!*

Erlaubt mir bitte eine passende Video-Antwort zu posten 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xu0RzBMipc"]YouTube- 385 an einem Nachmittag - Roulette System Spam/Scam/Crap[/ame]


----------

